# AMT Ambulance company



## joncfinney (Nov 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of an ambulance company called AMT Ambulance based out of Vallejo, with services in Alameda County and Contra Costa County? I would like a little more information about them before I apply there. There website in currently down

Thanks alot


----------



## looker (Nov 3, 2010)

joncfinney said:


> Has anyone heard of an ambulance company called AMT Ambulance based out of Vallejo, with services in Alameda County and Contra Costa County? I would like a little more information about them before I apply there. There website in currently down
> 
> Thanks alot



You need to be a bit more specific about who you're talking about. There is AMT ambulance in Los Angeles. Are you talking about someone else?


----------



## joncfinney (Nov 7, 2010)

that was pretty specific. They are based out of Vallejo and work through AC an CC counties. I dont know how much more specific I can be.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 4, 2013)

That's pretty much summarize it. Piece of :censored::censored::censored::censored: russian company.


----------

